# pregnancy chnace



## jolyajones (Feb 26, 2015)

if any women wants to have a children after tubal ligation then tubal reversal surgery is best option for you because he is most high success rate in pregnancy.tubal reversal get a chance to pregnant again in naturally. Tubal reversal surgery is affordable for every women. i suggest that you take this surgery with specialist surgeon doctor then your pregnancy success rate is high. other wise you can loss it and pregnancy rate is very small.


----------



## SaraMartin (Mar 27, 2015)

I had my tubes untied 5 mths ago - my fertility doctor said that a tubal reversal was not only more effective in achieving pregnancy, but also less expensive. I have not gotten pregnant yet, but my husband has retrograde so it will take us longer than most.


----------

